# Distance learning PGDIT and Master program in NZQA



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi fourm members 

I Have PGDIT from symbiosis center of distance learning 2 year , and my spouse has Master program in management from IMT gaziabad .

I want to undertand that while NZQA will consider these at level 9 or not after our full time 4 year engineeing degres in Electronic and teleocm.

I am in just short of 5 points while my wife is short of 15 points from 160 mark and this is only my hope in absence of any job offer sitting outside NZ.

AJV agent validation counted below --




> Post Graduate Diploma in HR and marketing, IMT, Ghaziabad, India (2012)-1st Grade
> Bachelors of Engineering (Electronics and Telecomm) UP Technical University, Ghaziabad,
> India (2008) 1stGrade
> points: would be assessed as level 7 or 8
> ...


----------

